# PC via HDMI an TV - schlechtes Bild



## Crymes (13. Februar 2011)

Hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem:
Wenn ich meinen PC per HDMI (HD 5770, Catalyst 11.1) an einen Samsung Full HD TV anschließe, ist das Bild irgendwie überscharf oder verschwommen. Das Gleiche passiert auch mit einer Nvidia 9600 GT mit aktuellem Treiber.
Wenn ich den PC aber analog per VGA anschließe, ist das Bild bei beiden Karten gestochen scharf. Ich hatte jeweils die native Auflösung eingestellt.

Weis jemand woran das liegt?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Februar 2011)

Vlt. probier mal eine andere Hz-Einstellung in den Treibern aus? Die AUflösung aber passt zu LCD?


----------



## Crymes (14. Februar 2011)

Das seltsame ist, dass ich bei VGA und HDMI die selben Einstellungen habe und bei VGA habe ich auch ein super Glases Bild, nur bei HDMI sieht das irgendwie seltsam aus.


----------



## Crymes (19. Februar 2011)

Hat denn keiner ne Lösung dafür?
Ich bin doch bestimmt nicht der Einzigste mit diesem Problem?


----------



## teKau^ (19. Februar 2011)

Hi, versuch mal durch umstellen der Bildeinstellung an deinem TV "nativ" auf "auto" was rauszuholen! Durch Auswahl des Nativ Farbraums stellst du einen Farbbereich ein, der breiter als das Eingangssignals ist!
Zudem würde ich mal im Netz nach den "perfekten Einstellungen" für deinen TV suchen! 
Und was mir jetzt gerade spontan in den Kopf gekommen ist, hast du mal das HDMI Kabel ausgetauscht???


----------



## Crymes (19. Februar 2011)

Das mit dem Kabel habe ich schon probiert, das hilft nichts.
Kennt jemand die Einstellung für den Samsung UE32C6200?


----------



## Hatuja (19. Februar 2011)

Die Auflösung stimmt auch? Mein TV hat eine Auflösung von 1366x768, diese kann er aber nur über einen einzigen HDMI Port ansteuern (oder halt per VGA). Auf den anderen Ports kommt "nur" 1280x720 raus. Mit einem BD Player hab ich da trotzdem ein gutes Bild, mit meinem Rechner sieht das dann aber komisch verwaschen aus.


----------



## Crymes (19. Februar 2011)

Ja, die Auflösung kann ich auswählen.
Hat noch jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Stingray93 (25. Februar 2011)

Crymes schrieb:


> Ja, die Auflösung kann ich auswählen.
> Hat noch jemand ne Idee?



Wenns mit VGA gut aussieht, nutz es doch?
Hab leider keinen Samsung TV, mein LG macht da keine Probleme.


----------



## redBull87 (26. Februar 2011)

Hi,
ich hab meine HD6850 über HDMI an meinen UE-40C6000 angeschlossen, das Bild ist absolut scharf, nur die Farben kommen nicht 1:1 rüber, was mich aber nicht weiter stört. Hast du es schoneinmal mit einem anderen HDMI Kabel ausprobiert?

Mfg


----------



## Crymes (26. Februar 2011)

Kannst du es nochmal mit einem VGA-Kabel probieren um mir sagen, wie es damit aussieht?
In welche Buchse hast du das HDMI-Kabel gesteckt?
In die, wo auch der DVI auf HDMI Adapter hineinkommt?


----------



## redBull87 (26. Februar 2011)

Habe leider kein so langes VGA Kabel, bei mir geht das HDMI Kabel in meinen AVR dann in den TV.


----------



## Crymes (26. Februar 2011)

Ich werde nochmal
Die verschiedenen Eingangsbuchsen durchtesten.


----------



## Crymes (8. März 2011)

So, das Problem ist behoben!
Am Fernseher war unter den Bildeinstellung das Format 16.9 eingestellt,    da hat er dann immer das Bild über die Ränder hinaus dargestellt ( eigentlich komisch, da es ein 16:9 Schurm ist) und die Grafikkarte hat dann, um den Iverscan zu korrigieren, eine verkrüppelte Auflôsung von 17irgendwas zu 9irgendwas geliefert.
Da hab ich das Bildformet auf Automatische Anpassung gestellt und alles sieht - abgesehen von den großen Pixeln bei 30 cm Abstand - Super aus!


----------

